# Directv Hd DVR Showing up on playstation 3



## jyagnd (Jan 9, 2006)

i have playstation 3 and my networked directv DVR comes up under video servers on the ps3
i can even see all my recording titles but when i select one to play i get an unsupported Format within PS3 
any idea if they (directv or PS3) will support the ability to playback directv content on a ps3


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a byproduct of the DIRECTV2PC program. The DVR uses certain industry standard protocols to let the PC see the HD DVR. Unfortunately without the proper DRM you will not be able to play the programs through your PS3.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, and I'm moving this to the HD DVR forum.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

Why on earth would you want to use a loud, hot, energy sucking game console with a bluetooth remote to play back recorded shows instead of just using the HR2X in the first place???


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

rynberg said:


> Why on earth would you want to use a loud, hot, energy sucking game console with a bluetooth remote to play back recorded shows instead of just using the HR2X in the first place???


Perhaps his PS3 is in a different part of the house than he HR2x?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

rynberg said:


> Why on earth would you want to use a loud, hot, energy sucking game console with a bluetooth remote to play back recorded shows instead of just using the HR2X in the first place???


I take it you don't like the PS3. Maybe I'm just reading between the lines.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Perhaps his PS3 is in a different part of the house than he HR2x?


Easy way to get MRV.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

PS3 is over priced

i still need an all around blu-ray player so i will be getting one


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm thinking this question was asked and answered, so I'm closing the thread. If you want to discuss the Playstation 3, we have a Tech Talk forum.


----------

